# ViewSonic Monitor VA1930WM



## BruceKal (Sep 25, 2009)

This monitor displays the desk top for about 1/2 second and blacks out. After a minute or so it does it again and so on and so on. What is the probable cause? Power supply? Light tubes? 

Thanks, B


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Check connections both ends.

If those are good, and another LCD works OK, then you could have a defectice cable or failing inverter board.

Can you try it with the D-sub VGA connection?


----------



## BruceKal (Sep 25, 2009)

The LCD has been on two computers and different cables. I cannot do a d-sub vga because I don't have anything to do it with! Thank you for your help. I think I will try to go inside and see if I can find anything going on with the power supply. How does it open up? I don't want to break something if I can help it.

B


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

That monitor has a 3 year warranty - when did you buy it?

As to disassembly instructions, I would just have to Google for you.

Does your computer not have a 15 pin VGA outlet?


----------



## BruceKal (Sep 25, 2009)

Oops! sometimes I don't get the message very well ha,ha. Of course I have a 15 pin connector on my computer. That is what I have been using. The monitor is not mine it belongs to a friend of mine. The monitor is out of warranty. I am trying to fix it for him. I have some electronic back ground in Ham Radio and building things for 35 years. I can "Google" getting it apart too, so far not too much specific about this model. Thank you so much for your patience.
B


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, the monitor has BOTH DVI and Dsub connectors - the thing I was suggesting is to use different cables and the different connections.


----------



## Grinder007 (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought TWO Viewsonic va1930wm monitors and BOTH came up with the dreaded BLACK SCREEN diease so common with ViewSonic monitors.

Yes they fall within the 3 year warrenty but I've read so many horror stories about having to ship them off and the cost involved in the warrenty.

It seems that 90% of the time the problem is bad capacitors in the power supply board. So I cracked them both open and couldn't see any noticeable burn out in the capacitors (yes I know... I voided the warrenty).

So instead of soldering in new capacitors, I simply ordered new boards and swapped them out. Then BAM they now work again.

You can find parts at:
Discount-Merchant.com 
Power-On.com
shopjimmy.com

And there are a couple of good YouTube videos on opening the monitor cases and replacing parts:
YouTube - Repairing the ViewSonic VG730m - 1 of 5
YouTube - Repair ViewSonic VX924 LCD Monitor Blinking Green power Button

TIP: When prying off the case I used popsicle sticks so I didn't damage the plastic.


----------

